# Uhhhhhhh.......



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems like I am the most recent victim of the mysterious Herf a Bomber...whomever he/she is they seemed to have stalked all 8k+ of my posts because they nailed me HARD!










Oliva MB III
Montecristo EL 2010 Grand Edmundo - EASILY in my top 5 cigars!
Ashton ESG - By far my favorite Ashton! Another AWESOME HIT!
Viaje WLP 50/50 - One of the Viaje I did not pick up! THANKS!
A location Cigar 22N / 83W - no idea what cigar this is but I am intrigued!
LFD - always sporting a nice oily wrapper!

I don't know who you are......yet but THANK YOU for the amazing hit! It is greatly appreciated...but if I were you I would keep hiding


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it, nice hit


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

About time you got hit.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to know what cigar that is! Show yer face coward!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet... looks good on ya bro'

Congrats


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome looking sticks Ray. Enjoy them! 

The mysterious Herfabomber strikes again. Well done who ever you are.

Alright ray, what did the box look like? Return address? Postmark? Same type of letter? We need to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Agreed - nice hit ....BUT we have to know who the herfabomber is- there has to be a clue in the unknown cigar - especially if it's stumped Ray


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

hmmmmm, mystery bomber....


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

any letters attached?

we need more clues man!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Regular flat rate box, no DC #

Addressed to Ron Mexico

Purple sticky that reads:

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am the herfabomber
And I've just bombed you.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

The mystery bomber is doing some serious bombing!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Regular flat rate box, no DC #
> 
> Addressed to Ron Mexico
> 
> ...


Haha, that is great! This guys is clever. Great hit Ray and enjoy the sticks!


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooooooo some one got hit real hard. Enjoy the smokes


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Here's what I got on 22n/83w

Blog Post by David Garofalo:

This time each year, - Social Cigar


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

no DC # huh?

sneaky bastage.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Regular flat rate box, no DC #
> 
> Addressed to Ron Mexico
> 
> ...


Whoever this guy is, I like his sense of humor. Poetry in the bomb. Interesting, usually only Terry does that. This rhyme is a little less complicated than what terry is capeable of. So I'll say it's not him.

How does one send a priority package with no return address? Unless the Herfabomber is cross crossing the country hand delivering his bombs.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Most POs don't check.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

great hit and i will say whomever this herf bomber is the do there homework and they have great taste from what ive seen :bump:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Regular flat rate box, no DC #
> 
> Addressed to Ron Mexico
> 
> ...


Woah! He's getting poetic now? Are we dealling with an evolving mystery man or a coordinated attack from several individuals? Seems like they have moved quite a bit up the puff food chain for this hit too.

Enjoy those tasty looking sticks Ray.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Most POs don't check.


You're right, Ray. I've sent some stuff out and they had to ask/remind me to put a return address on it.

This Herfabomber is one sneaky SOB


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Coward 

<3


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

love that nursery rhyme made me laugh


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Another one eh? we need to get to the bottom of this.....meanwhile enjoy Ray!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

We need a PI.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice Ray, those look great and even better you dont have a clue who it is. LOL. He/She got you good bro.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> We need a PI.


dr bomb
in the Celina post office
with the grand edmundo

*checks the envelope*


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

what if it's some kind of cluster bomb and in with each of the bombs are instructions to the recipient to bomb someone else with a mysterious note from the "herfabomber" along with instructions on putting some fake return addy, etc. This would make the postmark different every time and would change the sticks along the way so as not to develop a pattern.

I think I may be on to something here.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Our very own Ray is now involved in a mystery. 

Who doesn't have an alibi? Who has motive? Is the lack of return address a red herring? Where's the Puff CSI when you need them?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow Congrats Ray!!

And whoever you are very nice shot!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> what if it's some kind of cluster bomb and in with each of the bombs are instructions to the recipient to bomb someone else with a mysterious note from the "herfabomber" along with instructions on putting some fake return addy, etc. This would make the postmark different every time and would change the sticks along the way so as not to develop a pattern.
> 
> I think I may be on to something here.


I'm tellin you I've got this figured out.... :rockon:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Seems like I am the most recent victim of the mysterious Herf a Bomber...whomever he/she is they seemed to have stalked all 8k+ of my posts because they nailed me HARD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh,Fellas? I think we're in serious trouble.
If this bomb is a clue to his next target,then let's assume the arrangement of the sticks might not be random.
I did a Google check on the coordinates 22N/83W. Guys, that's Cuba.
And, notice how the 50/50 is right next to the cigar with the Cuban coordinates?
If I'm right about this, there's a 50-50 chance that The Herfabomber.......OMFG!!!! HE'S GONNA BOMB CUBA!!!!!!!:faint:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

and 22 N is 50/50 of the location of the bomber!

44N/83W

we've got a Michigan bomber!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice sticks...but Herfabomber? PUH-LEASE...ZK ain't scared of no "Herfabomber"! 

How about this...
Roses are Red
Violets are blue
so, you're the herfabomber?
yeah, we'll find you!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Nice sticks...but Herfabomber? PUH-LEASE...ZK ain't scared of no "Herfabomber"!
> 
> How about this...
> Roses are Red
> ...


do not taunt happy fun ball


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

(ouirknotamuzd ?)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

FWTX said:


> (ouirknotamuzd ?)


Why do you think that Ken?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If he used an APC and dropped it into a mail drop, the PO would just deliver it and not ask for a return address.

Ray, did it have a white printed postage label, or a smaller one? If a white printed one, did it have your address printed on the postage label itself, or just the city, state, and zip? Please post a picture, man!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hand written on box..


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Post a picture of the box Ray!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

the 22n 83w was cigar of the year at Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar of the Year

nice hit!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Hand written on box..


Can we see the handwriting?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tonight I will take a picture when I get home.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Tonight I will take a picture when I get home.


Ray, can you take a picture of the box?

We would really like to see the box!

How was the writing?

The box, Ray, THE BOX!!!

Can you PLEASE post a picture of the BOX?!?!

How can we find out anything if we can't see the box??

My god you people...unless you are handwriting specialists (which you aren't) who gives a single solitary F%&K about "the box"?!?! LMAO
:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:

(but seriously Ray, we NEED to see the box)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually worked forensic document analysis for a few years before leaving.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Seems like I am the most recent victim of the mysterious Herf a Bomber...whomever he/she is they seemed to have stalked all 8k+ of my posts because they nailed me HARD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....those sticks have me drooling!! Great hit


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> My god you people...unless you are handwriting specialists (which you aren't) who gives a single solitary F%&K about "the box"?!?! LMAO
> :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:
> 
> (but seriously Ray, we NEED to see the box)


Oh we care kipp. Maybe the priority box is a special rare box that is indigenous to a certain post office or geographic region. This will help us narrow it down. (I'm just being sarcastic)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tonight I will take a picture when I get home.


And the herfabomber note?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Why do you think that Ken?


yeah,Ken,what did I do to deserve that?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> Nice Ray, those look great and even better you dont have a clue who it is. LOL. He/She got you good bro.


I don't think it's a she,Dallas. That selection definitely came from a dude's stash. Besides, no woman would ever do harm to The Pink Pony.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> And the herfabomber note?


this x2


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

please send me the grand edmundo, so I can examine it for any possible forensic data!

The herfabomber must be caught!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

no pictures till tomorrow...I am exhausted and don't feel like getting to the picture PC...but the postage originates from Shelton CT.

and the DC# on the box is a fake.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> no pictures till tomorrow...I am exhausted and don't feel like getting to the picture PC...but the postage originates from Shelton CT.
> 
> and the DC# on the box is a fake.


Interesting.......

It must be.......I don't know. Just trying to raise the drama

At least we got more info about the box out of you than the first guy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And it's written on a label not the box....$5.20 postage paid, mailed July 2.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmm shelton is like 10 miles from Stratford


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Interesting.......
> 
> It must be.......I don't know. Just trying to raise the drama
> 
> At least we got more info about the box out of you than the first guy.


 :hand:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> :hand:


Sorry John.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the DC# was a fake,Ray? if the dc is fake, maybe the postage meter is fake too. My God, he's a forger and a mad bomber?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

dc faker?

I'm scared


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ray, can you take a picture of the box?
> 
> We would really like to see the box!
> 
> ...


IM am really roflmao :rotfl: way too funny primetime

You know someone is reading this (herfbomber) and just having a blast its like an episode of criminal minds trying to catch the cigar bomber


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the DC# was a fake,Ray? if the dc is fake, maybe the postage meter is fake too. My God, he's a forger and a mad bomber?


Was a computer DC same label paper as the postage, not the green DC label.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn Ray!! Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

This was a fake DC or just one from a different package? 

Did the box look reused? Maybe the DC or Postal code was somehow leftover on purpose.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, great bomb and a better mystery! We need to hire Dick Tracy!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hairs...where there any hairs on the box? OR FINGER PRINTS?!?! Damn it Ray, you do not understand the urgency here...look for hairs and fingerprints so we can catch this bastard! Oh, and PICTURES, we need pictures of the box and note! For the love of god man, the saftey of the entire Puff community is at stake! :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> no pictures till tomorrow...I am exhausted and don't feel like getting to the picture PC...but the *postage originates from Shelton CT.*
> 
> and the DC# on the box is a fake.





simplechords said:


> Hmm *shelton is like 10 miles from Stratford*


Hey Pete (ouirknotamuzd) - don't you live in Stratford and have so many cigars you don't want to be bombed??

Or maybe that's someone else I'm thinking of..... oke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ray, I hate to ask, but

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Pete (ouirknotamuzd) - don't you live in Stratford and have so many cigars you don't want to be bombed??
> 
> Or maybe that's someone else I'm thinking of..... oke:


Shawn might be on to something here.....


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Pete (ouirknotamuzd) - don't you live in Stratford and have so many cigars you don't want to be bombed??
> 
> Or maybe that's someone else I'm thinking of..... oke:


thats what i was getting at...lol,


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Show yourself Pete, the web is tightening ..... :spy:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Show yourself Pete, the web is tightening ..... :spy:


I think a no show or no response to this calling out is an admission of identity. Shawn& simplechords may have solved the mystery.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys are stealing my thunder as a detective! :suspicious:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

max gas said:


> Shawn might be on to something here.....





max gas said:


> I think a no show or no response to this calling out is an admission of identity. Shawn& simplechords may have solved the mystery.





FWTX said:


> (ouirknotamuzd ?)


I beg your pardon if you will check post #35

There is contradictory evidence...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> I beg your pardon if you will check post #35


yep - Ken's right - he called Pete out first, no doubt. Pete denied it but now the evidence is starting to mount.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> You guys are stealing my thunder as a detective! :suspicious:


Dude...you are about as much of a dective as Derek is a ninja...

:crazy: :twitch: :crazy: :twitch: :crazy:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

...also, Yesterday, 09:32 AM http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293742-hit-herfabomber-3.html#post3296798 post #111

just sayin...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah,Ken,what did I do to deserve that?


What???
Because the Herfabomber sends out OUTSTANDING bombs... no offense there!

Interesting contest you just had.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Dude...you are about as much of a dective as Derek is a ninja...
> 
> :crazy: :twitch: :crazy: :twitch: :crazy:


The man has a point there...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> ...also, Yesterday, 09:32 AM http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293742-hit-herfabomber-3.html#post3296798 post #111
> 
> just sayin...


giving credit where credit is due :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> giving credit where credit is due :hail::hail::hail:


sorry Shawn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> sorry Shawn


for what??


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I beg your pardon if you will check post #35
> 
> There is contradictory evidence...


You're right Ken. My apologies, I didn't go back far enough. Let's try this one again. Good job Ken, you may have solved the mystery! Shawn and simplechords you guys get a pat on the back and a thank you for participating ribbon. :laugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> for what??


a whole bunch of things...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> You're right Ken. My apologies, I didn't go back far enough. Let's try this one again. Good job Ken, you may have solved the mystery! Shawn and simplechords you guys get a pat on the back and a thank you for participating ribbon. :laugh:


Ooohhh, Ooohh _"you guys get... a thank you for participating ribbon_." Reminds me of the old T-ball days when you weren't supposed to keep score - LOL!

:first: = Ken

:second: = tie with Shawn & Ron

And we don't even know if we are right!?!

:third: = EVERYBODY'S a winner! :clap2:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

LOL, i love this thread.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> :third: = EVERYBODY'S a winner! :clap2:


Oh don't start that 9th place gets a ribbon too crap. :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh don't start that 9th place gets a ribbon too crap. :wink:


This from a man who calls himself a "squid" and whose calling card is a cartoon figure blow drying his butt in a public restroom - now that's CREDIBILITY!! eace:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I want a ribbon....


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> I want a ribbon....


You'll get one!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

djangos said:


> I want a ribbon....


I tried puttin one in the post but apparently my computer skills aren't up to par?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Though I don't deserve one, I'll take a ribbon.

Provided it's wrapped around a fat stogie. :ss

You guys haven't solved this yet? Geez, makes me wish I had time to help. Or at least add a bad limerick to help you all make it through this tough time...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Though I don't deserve one, I'll take a ribbon.
> 
> Provided it's wrapped around a fat stogie. :ss
> 
> You guys haven't solved this yet? Geez, makes me wish I had time to help. Or at least add a bad limerick to help you all make it through this tough time...


Dang! I've been waiting for you to weigh in -- but no prose, no poetry, no witty repetoire??? out:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone really needs to step forward and take a bow for these attacks...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Though I don't deserve one, I'll take a ribbon.
> 
> Provided it's wrapped around a fat stogie. :ss
> 
> You guys haven't solved this yet? Geez, makes me wish I had time to help. Or at least add a bad limerick to help you all make it through this tough time...


Someone please wrap a pink ribbon around the fattest Swisher Sweet that they can find and send it to Terry. I am sure that some of the others in the WSBS have several of those in stock.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Dang! I've been waiting for you to weigh in -- but no prose, no poetry, no witty repetoire??? out:


Shawn seems to need a daily fix of nonsense, so this might tide him over for now:

_In search of the mad Herfabomber,
Puffers need to remain ever-calmer.
Yet if anyone starts
to find body parts,
Look out! It may be Jeffrey Dahmer!_

:mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Someone please wrap a pink ribbon around the fattest Swisher Sweet that they can find and send it to Terry. I am sure that some of the others in the WSBS have several of those in stock.


Only the many we've received from the ZK asshats...

Want 'em back?

:ss


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Ray, do have a list of people that were in on your baggie group buy?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Time to look at the facts - or evidence if you will.

First - I feel no guilt in calling a brother an outstanding bomber - and that is what Herfabomber is, someone as far as I can tell has sent two bombs, one of immense proportion , and another of notable quality. 

Pete - even as a noob pif you sent PIF/Bomb combos that everyone wished they had received - bomb to Sarge post# 1325 03/25/11 - FFOX, Viajes, Illusione, Tat, Cab, etc. (NOOB PIF!!!)

Check back to the Noob PIF thread back in March and April, we were both there at about the same time. You routinely ended your posts with "muwahahahahahahahahahahaha" as in the note that came with the Cigar Noob Bomb (CNB).

You have a dynamic style when you post, and as Probategeek mentioned the other day, you use ellipses (&#8230 either incorrectly or they are not ellipses at all. You frequently use two, three, four, or more dots without any spacing, whereas ellipses would always be three dots before and after an excerpt - ergo your dot usage is your own personal creation and, to be blunt - it identifies you, just like a signature - back then and on the CNB note now.

And then there was this - post# 31, this thread 07/05/11 - referring to the odd cigar "22N / 83W" -

"...I did a Google check on the coordinates 22N/83W. Guys, that's Cuba..."

And yet the day before you held a contest for the brothers and was posting pictures of your humidor and you were offering this same cigar, yellow band "22N / 83W" plain as day in a picture/list from your own humidor!!!

Pete - maybe it's time to come forward and take credit for these outstanding bombs&#8230; (<- ellipse)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Time to look at the facts - or evidence if you will.
> 
> First - I feel no guilt in calling a brother an outstanding bomber - and that is what Herfabomber is, someone as far as I can tell has sent two bombs, one of immense proportion , and another of notable quality.
> 
> ...


Holy dog shit batman...THAT is how you investigate. Ok, SherlockHolmes? You taking notes on this? LMAO Now if only the prosecution of Casey Anthony could have compiled evidence like this...WOW! RG FOR SURE!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Time to look at the facts - or evidence if you will.
> 
> First - I feel no guilt in calling a brother an outstanding bomber - and that is what Herfabomber is, someone as far as I can tell has sent two bombs, one of immense proportion , and another of notable quality.
> 
> ...


KEN IS THE NEW SHERLOCKHOLMES (the real one)!! His evidence is indisputeable (until someone disputes it). :bump: for the MASTER SLUETH!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pete, Pete, wherever you are --:director: Come out and play... Everyones dying to see ya! :evil:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Ken. That was impressive. WTG bro! For some reason when I got done reading you points blowing herfabombers identity open, I pictured the scene in Old School when Frank the Tank is debating James Carville on the biotechnology policies of the US.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

This one's for you Pete


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

That is some impeccable research. Since I have not prepared research or notes, I'll just defer to to FWTX.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Holy dog shit batman...THAT is how you investigate. Ok, SherlockHolmes? You taking notes on this? LMAO Now if only the prosecution of Casey Anthony could have compiled evidence like this...WOW! RG FOR SURE!


No need to my friend, I taught Ken Everything he knows. What he does I have already done many times before. Great work Ken! :mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

So, are we considering Pete officially tagged now? And if so, what might we do to show our appreciation? 

If I were him, I'd think I'd be shakin' just a little about now...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> No need to my friend, I taught Ken Everything he knows. What he does I have already done many times before. Great work Ken! :mrgreen:


Very noble of you to sit this one out and let the protege get some work in.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

WhoTF is Pete???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! Who is Pete?

I like him!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Shawn seems to need a daily fix of nonsense, so this might tide him over for now:
> 
> _In search of the mad Herfabomber,
> Puffers need to remain ever-calmer.
> ...


uke::drama::hurt::new_all_coholic::yell::fish::mad2::fear:oke::frusty:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> uke::drama::hurt::new_all_coholic::yell::fish::mad2::fear:oke::frusty:


Yeah, yeah, save your bomb material this time. You try to find rhymes for "herfabomber"...

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, yeah, save your bomb material this time. You try to find rhymes for "herfabomber"...
> 
> :ss


I've got a rap verse that rhymes "Herf-a-Bomba" with "Guten Cala", but that'll have to wait until the next time we go after Kipp...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> No need to my friend, I taught Ken Everything he knows. What he does I have already done many times before. Great work Ken! :mrgreen:


Ummm...plagiarism comes to mind here! Ken - you are the NEW, Real Deal, Honest to Goodness - Sherlockholmes (spelled correctly BTW) of PUFF!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm...plagiarism comes to mind here! Ken - you are the NEW, Real Deal, Honest to Goodness - Sherlockholmes (spelled correctly BTW) of PUFF!!


Nooooooo! out:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nooooooo! out:


Yeeeesssss! Who helped you solve my mystery? Methinks you are near to be dethroned. Would you like the ZK's to suggest a new screen name for you???: new_all_coholic:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeeeesssss! Who helped you solve my mystery? Methinks you are near to be dethroned. Would you like the ZK's to suggest a new screen name for you???: new_all_coholic:


Lol, I was thinking more along the lines of....... Ass_kcker_ofZK_Grls, or 
ZK_ball_Kicker. I am a legend in my own Mind! That's all that matters :bounce:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Lol, I was thinking more along the lines of....... Ass_kcker_ofZK_Grls, or
> ZK_ball_Kicker. I am a legend in my own Mind! That's all that matters :bounce:


*"I am a legend in my own Mind!" * That one I won't dispute but as for the others - I'm sure the ZK will come up with something more appropriate!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ouirknotamuzd


i <3 him!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Time to look at the facts - or evidence if you will.
> 
> First - I feel no guilt in calling a brother an outstanding bomber - and that is what Herfabomber is, someone as far as I can tell has sent two bombs, one of immense proportion , and another of notable quality.
> 
> ...


Damn you,Ken. I'll get you for this. Mark my words.(activating the escape trap door leading to my secret Herfacave)

YOU HAVEN'T HEARD THE LAST FROM ME!!!!!!!!










MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is not the end...I have plans.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> this is not the end...I have plans.


If these plans are directed at Pete, God help him!

A box of Ron Mexico's and Eggs?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

definitely not directed at Pete muahahaha!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

And He rose above the rest in glory, but is now one of the fallen. He will be forgotten and missed by the Puff community........

Hefabomber= RIP :tsk: :rip:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> definitely not directed at Pete muahahaha!


the evil laugh made me totally believe you!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

wanna know the ironic part,Ray?...the baggie that I sent your bomb in was one of 100 that you sold me back when I first started on Puff. I told you back then that I'd show my appreciation. Well, what goes around comes around. Now, the circle is complete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> And He rose above the rest in glory, but is now one of the fallen. He will be forgotten and missed by the Puff community........
> 
> Hefabomber= RIP :tsk: :rip:


all I ask if that you cremate me and spread my ashes in the Oakland Raiders cheerleaders locker room.....screw it, spread 'em on the Oakland Raiders cheerleaders.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> all I ask if that you cremate me and spread my ashes in the Oakland Raiders cheerleaders locker room.....screw it, spread 'em on the Oakland Raiders cheerleaders.


Like this one?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monte EL 2010 is already gone 

I friggin love that cigar!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Like this one?


nah.never liked women who wore padded shouldersound:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Monte EL 2010 is already gone
> 
> I friggin love that cigar!


bastage. you were supposed to send that to me!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Oo my bad....maybe when I crack the box open


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm almost sad to see the case cracked. Excellent work though, by all, to not let this rest. 

Ken! You little herfin' Lone Wolf Mcquade, you!

Pete, you should be very, VERY proud of the amazed awe, and wonder, you evoked from us all with your megaton bombs. I must say you made this whole affair quite interesting.

We owe ya!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: 
The true credit here goes to the man responsible for the madness. Now that the identity is known, I must formally thank you Pete for your generosity. I have been flying through those cigars, and haven't found one I didn't like yet. I have several friends that approve as well. I had my first RP CT tonight in celebration of your discovery. You are a great BOTL, and have taken generosity to new heights. I'm sure Rock31 and I will have smiles on our faces as we puff on something that came from the mysterious Herfabomber package. :dude: 


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

PETE for PRESIDENT! :drinking:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I take FULL CREDIT for solving this. After all I pointed out that he was involved in the 6-finger baggie order. YOU'RE WELCOME GUYS!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that figured it out way before anyone else. See my post on Jun 4th ,2007


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Damn you,Ken. I'll get you for this. Mark my words.(activating the escape trap door leading to my secret Herfacave)
> 
> YOU HAVEN'T HEARD THE LAST FROM ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*It was my honor to reveal ouirknotamuzed as the magnificent "Herfabomber" - but just like Dr. Evil he will simply drop below the surface to arise again in another time and another place&#8230;*

(Steelers my arse)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> I'm pretty sure that figured it out way before anyone else. See my post on Jun 4th ,2007


Ahh yes, Jason...I see that post, but your post was at 11:17 in the morning and if you look a little further back you will see that I solved the mystery at 10:58 AM the same day...so I, my friend, am the one responsible for sleuthing this mystery! If only you were a little faster rock, you might have beat me to it. :hand:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually solved the mystery on January 4th 1968. I was told not to reveal the findings by the federal government.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BMack said:


> I actually solved the mystery on January 4th 1968. I was told not to reveal the findings by the federal government.


I in fact AM the federal government, and ALL of you are now in my file.

Good day.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Monte EL 2010 is already gone
> 
> I friggin love that cigar!


did it smoke alright Ray?....it's been too humid lately and I'm battling humidity just like everyone else on the East Coast. God forbid I send cigars that don't meet the standards of the Pink Pony.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm almost sad to see the case cracked. Excellent work though, by all, to not let this rest.
> 
> Ken! You little herfin' Lone Wolf Mcquade, you!
> 
> ...


I appreciate the accolades,Counselor,but I wouldn't exactly call this case closed yet. It's certainly possible that this could set off a series of copycat Herfabombers just waiting to spread Chaos amongst the community. My only hope is that they can live up to the high standards of destruction I've set forth, because if they don't I'll hunt them down and cut a swath of devastation of biblical proportions. It'll make the 7 plagues of Egypt look like a poison ivy itch.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I appreciate the accolades,Counselor,but I wouldn't exactly call this case closed yet. It's certainly possible that this could set off a series of copycat Herfabombers just waiting to spread Chaos amongst the community. My only hope is that they can live up to the high standards of destruction I've set forth, because if they don't I'll hunt them down and cut a swath of devastation of biblical proportions. It'll make the 7 plagues of Egypt look like a poison ivy itch.


I BELIEVE HIM (Pete)! nuff said!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

FWTX said:


> *It was my honor to reveal ouirknotamuzed as the magnificent "Herfabomber" - but just like Dr. Evil he will simply drop below the surface to arise again in another time and another place&#8230;*
> 
> (Steelers my arse)


Dammit,Ken..a Cowboys fan?....really?(Steelers,my ass...Big Blue here,Buddy) And here I thought a man of daunting intelligence and tenacity uncovered my secret identity..not a freakin' Cowboys fan!!!!! Now,I'm really pissed. You better have 5 or 6 backup mailboxes ready,Bro,cuz I'm gonna blast you so bad it's gonna blow up Tony Romo's mailbox,too.:evil:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I in fact AM the federal government, and ALL of you are now in my file.
> 
> Good day.


I can see the government Has very low standards in today's world. :biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I in fact AM the federal government, and ALL of you are now in my file.
> 
> Good day.


Outstanding. If I'm in the federal government's file, I'll be lost in secrecy forever:woohoo:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> The true credit here goes to the man responsible for the madness. Now that the identity is known, I must formally thank you Pete for your generosity. I have been flying through those cigars, and haven't found one I didn't like yet. I have several friends that approve as well. I had my first RP CT tonight in celebration of your discovery. You are a great BOTL, and have taken generosity to new heights. I'm sure Rock31 and I will have smiles on our faces as we puff on something that came from the mysterious Herfabomber package. :dude:
> 
> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


you're most welcome for the smokes,Jonathan. But you're being far too modest. You know perfectly well that I wouldn't have been able to spin this web of deceit and chicanery without your most capable assistance.

Gentlemen, I think it's only fair,according to the Rules of Retaliation,that all participants get their just desserts(i.e. make room in yer wineador,Dude, a bombe is comin'(yes,that was a dessert pun)


----------

